# What am I forgetting?



## MissYogi

My wedding is coming up quickly, July 16th, and I am currently trying to get everything sorted out so that I don't feel too stressed in the final month. We are not doing quite a few of the traditional things like we are not having a wedding party, no flowers because I hate to have them all die later (but still plenty of pretty decorations), no rehearsal dinner, and no garter/bouquet toss. I am feeling really not all that stressed about the planning, but I feel like not being stressed is making me a bit stressed because I see so many other brides being very stressed so I feel like I must be forgetting something. 

Can you all help me out and list the things that I should have done/should do soon? What are the must do's for planning a wedding in your opinion?


----------

